# طلب صلاة في السنة الجديدة



## Kiril (4 يناير 2010)

ربي و الهي يسوع المسيح
اشكرك انك اعطيتني عمرا لأري بها سنة جديدة لعل و عسي
اتوب عن خطاياي
ارجوك يا رب لا اريد ان اخطأ اليك في هذة السنة و باقي ايام حياتي
اعطني قوة لأتغلب بها علي شهواتي
اعطني قوة ان انفذ وصاياك
اعطني قوة لأكون ابنا حقيقيا لك و اشهد لك في حياتي
اعطني نصرة علي الخطية

هبني اكون طاهرا نقيا لأكون مسيحيا حقيقيا امام الناس و قدامك
ليتمجد اسمك الي الابد


----------



## النهيسى (4 يناير 2010)

*آمين آمين آمين



شكرا للصلاه الرائعه جدا

الرب يستجب طلباتنا جميعا​*


----------



## طحبوش (4 يناير 2010)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين ربنا يباركك


----------



## youhnna (4 يناير 2010)

*اميييييين
الرب يستجيب
شكراااا على الصلاة​*


----------



## Kiril (4 يناير 2010)

امين يا رب
شاكر محبتكم


----------

